# Things that annoy on NL



## Jarrad (Jun 18, 2013)

The ONLY annoying thing that I can find are those stupid tiger beetles on the island that respawn EVERY SECOND, making it less likely for a beetle to respawn.


----------



## LostLegend (Jun 18, 2013)

I find it annoying that it takes so long to open your gate/go to another town :/


----------



## Ymir (Jun 18, 2013)

Grass deterioration.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 18, 2013)

Having to wait until Club LOL appears on my Public Works list so I can listen to K.K. Slider play his songs on a Saturday night.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 18, 2013)

When you get fruit...why do you have to open UR pockets & group them together, still? I wish it would just automatically group the same fruit in bundles of 9!


----------



## Fame (Jun 18, 2013)

seriously do we have to have a thread complaining about a game we've had for just over a week 
we've spent the last 3 years complaining about not having the game so lets just be a bit positive for once lol


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

LostLegend said:


> I find it annoying that it takes so long to open your gate/go to another town :/



Maybe it has something to do with your connection? I find it to be quite quick. 



The only thing that annoys me is Kapp'n's singing on the boat. It's such a waste of time. I usually put my 3DS on mute and do something else.


----------



## Wish (Jun 18, 2013)

I want to destroy every single mother****ing rock on my map


----------



## Fame (Jun 18, 2013)

Tina said:


> Maybe it has something to do with your connection? I find it to be quite quick.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that annoys me is Kapp'n's singing on the boat. It's such a waste of time. I usually put my 3DS on mute and do something else.



you can tap the screen and he'll stop singing


----------



## LostLegend (Jun 18, 2013)

No, my connection is fine! Its just that the monkey talks a lot >.< But Fame's right >.< We should just enjoy the game


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 18, 2013)

Fame said:


> seriously do we have to have a thread complaining about a game we've had for just over a week
> we've spent the last 3 years complaining about not having the game so lets just be a bit positive for once lol



Yes, we do. Let us air our opinions without judgement!


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 18, 2013)

The fact that grass deterioration is _already_ heavily visible in areas of my town because I had the gall to want to turn on my game more than once a day. It's frustrating because once I turn off my game I don't want to turn it back on and end up killing more grass. I only run a few times in my town and those times were nowhere near where any of the deterioration is happening. -.-

So now I can't play my game as much as I want to and I have to change up how I play a ton. Instead of having little areas of flowers, I'll eventually have to cover every square inch of my town in flowers so that the dirt wont spread if I want to play more than once a day. I shouldn't have to leave my 3DS on all day if I want to play in the morning and then at night to catch sharks (or now, in this case, play mini games to get more flowers).

It's really disappointing. Nintendo made a really stupid decision to put this 'feature' back into the game. I thought I'd be safe since it seemed to be less bad than City Folk's apparently was, but it's only been a week and the grass deterioration is painfully obvious and an eyesore around Pashmina's house, as well as along other parts of town. I don't want to waste pattern slots on paths. It feels like the game's becoming less 'play how you want' and more 'MAKE SURE YOU USE PATHS AND ONLY PLAY ONCE A DAY!'

Seriously it was bad enough that the animals would tell me to take a break all the time. It's ironically hilarious to note that no, I _can't_ actually take as many breaks as the programmed dialogue says I should. If I saved and quit for a while every time a villager told me to, my village would probably be a nasty dirt mess by now!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 18, 2013)

Up until 5 seconds ago I loved everything in this game. But I just tried to put a bridge in front of my house so I can have a private garden across the river. Apparently 3 squares of space isn't a big enough gap! 

I reset 115 times for this map to find out 5 days later one of the biggest things I wanted can't be done for a completely fabricated reason! I made sure I have an exra 2 spaces in front from where Isabella said I was too close and yet this still isn't enough and now I can't delete my mayor without destroying the town I reset all day for. NOT IMPRESSED.

-flips my desk at the town hall-


So my thing that annoys is being unable to move the mayors house. And the apparently required 4 spaces radius all around a bridge that needs to be kept clear.


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

Fame said:


> you can tap the screen and he'll stop singing



Cheers! I only tried spamming 'A' but that has no effect. :/ Will try that next time. Will the boat get there any quicker?


----------



## LostLegend (Jun 18, 2013)

Tina said:


> Cheers! I only tried spamming 'A' but that has no effect. :/ Will try that next time. Will the boat get there any quicker?


You could also press ''B'' >.< and yes, the boat will get there quickly.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 18, 2013)

Tina said:


> Maybe it has something to do with your connection? I find it to be quite quick.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that annoys me is Kapp'n's singing on the boat. It's such a waste of time. I usually put my 3DS on mute and do something else.


I am not sure which button, but you can press either A, B, Y or X to skip that song.

EDIT: LostLegend beat me to it. lol


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

LostLegend said:


> You could also press ''B'' >.< and yes, the boat will get there quickly.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## chronic (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been experimenting with the grass deterioration and even though it dies fairly quickly (about a week or so) it grows back REALLY FAST

All you have to do is plant flowers over the area and make sure you water them or else the flowers will have little effect. The silver and gold watering cans are best since you don't have to actually walk over the grass your trying to grow back


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 18, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am not sure which button, but you can press either A, B, Y or X to skip that song.
> 
> EDIT: LostLegend beat me to it. lol


You can actually press any of those.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jun 18, 2013)

The only problem I have _really_ is that the chat bubbles go away *too* fast.


----------



## Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

My villagers keep telling me to take a break. I get why games are doing this but it's so shouldn't be their job to police children's gaming time.


----------



## Ymir (Jun 18, 2013)

Bea said:


> My villagers keep telling me to take a break. I get why games are doing this but it's so shouldn't be their job to police children's gaming time.



They're just concerned for their mayor! And it's not like they tell you every single time you talk to them


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> Having to wait until Club LOL appears on my Public Works list so I can listen to K.K. Slider play his songs on a Saturday night.



Club LOL isn't a public works project..


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 18, 2013)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> Club LOL isn't a public works project..



Either way it takes ages to get it!


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

It didn't take me all that long. I don't even know how to get it. Dr.Shrunk just randomly came to me.


----------



## Odette (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd say the totally random spots new villagers take up residence is _very_ annoying. Especially when they park up right in front of the town hall/your house/ in front of a pond...


----------



## Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

Ymir said:


> They're just concerned for their mayor! And it's not like they tell you every single time you talk to them



They do it enough that it annoys me. And it worries me that AI animal villagers have to parent children these days... x.x


----------



## HaloKatzchen (Jun 18, 2013)

Grass deterioration seemed to come out of nowhere! And I can it gets really heavy near my bridge, since I typically run over the one I have to get to the Re-tail shop, since there are no flowers in that area.

And the biggest thing that is bothering me right now is waiting for the QR code machine. I refuse to time travel more than a few hours at a time (If I don't get a chance to play before the shops close, I'll go back in time a few hours, but that's it) so I have to wait until tomorrow, when it should be available.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 18, 2013)

What's funny is that if you actually took as many breaks as they tell you to it'd make your village look muddy. <_<


----------



## Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm actually enjoying grass deterioration this time around. I love making natural dirt paths and since it's easy to regrow grass I'm not OCD over-meticulous about maintaining my grass like I was in CF. Those were dark AC times....


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 18, 2013)

Tina said:


> Maybe it has something to do with your connection? I find it to be quite quick.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that annoys me is Kapp'n's singing on the boat. It's such a waste of time. I usually put my 3DS on mute and do something else.



He'll stop singing if you press B rapidly.


----------



## Odette (Jun 18, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> What's funny is that if you actually took as many breaks as they tell you to it'd make your village look muddy. <_<


Cries, I've only had my town since the 15th and I'm already noticing grass deterioration


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

No one has told me to take a break yet. On my first and second days playing the game I spent over 5 hours playing it. xDD


----------



## Srsbizns (Jun 18, 2013)

It's a bit frustrating when you can't do any projects due to an event on that day. Even when it's actually over, Isabelle pretty much tells you to go away and enjoy the now-over festivities. : (


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 18, 2013)

The map is too small in my opinion... especially since I played the GC version these last months and I'm just so used to my 3-level-map.

Blathers doesn't blather. I liked that... no, I LOVED that. Same thing for Phyllis, who isn't that pissed off anymore.

And... okay, it doesn't really "annoy" me, but... the music. Not all the themes. I like some. But most of them just feel odd to me, especially the 3 pm music. But that's just my opinion...


----------



## Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

I do miss bringing Blathers giant bugs and watching him freak out. But I'll take donating multiple items over his Blathering any day.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 18, 2013)

My grass deterioration doesn't even make any sense. The majority of it is happening in places I don't even walk around 90% of the time. Some of it is happening in areas I pretty much never walk to because there is nothing there for me to see.

Honestly grass deterioration should only happen when you put patterns down over the grass that way if someone wants a dirt path they can lay down patterns for a few days to kill the grass. And if you want pattern paths you can put down pattern paths. And if you don't want paths at all you don't have to majorly change how you were playing the game in order to prevent your grass from dying.

I purposely have never ran through my town unless a bee or tarantula was chasing me because I figured they wouldn't be crappy enough to make walking on grass kill grass. -.- And if I find out my neighbors walking around kills grass too I might just lose my freaking mind.


----------



## chronic (Jun 18, 2013)

Bea said:


> I'm actually enjoying grass deterioration this time around. I love making natural dirt paths and since it's easy to regrow grass I'm not OCD over-meticulous about maintaining my grass like I was in CF. Those were dark AC times....



I agree with you. In NL it's acceptable since it's so easy to get back but CF was just disgusting, I didn't _dare_ walk off of my paths or else I'd never see that little patch of grass again


----------



## Bambi (Jun 18, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> The fact that grass deterioration is _already_ heavily visible in areas of my town because I had the gall to want to turn on my game more than once a day. It's frustrating because once I turn off my game I don't want to turn it back on and end up killing more grass. I only run a few times in my town and those times were nowhere near where any of the deterioration is happening. -.-
> 
> So now I can't play my game as much as I want to and I have to change up how I play a ton. Instead of having little areas of flowers, I'll eventually have to cover every square inch of my town in flowers so that the dirt wont spread if I want to play more than once a day. I shouldn't have to leave my 3DS on all day if I want to play in the morning and then at night to catch sharks (or now, in this case, play mini games to get more flowers).
> 
> ...




I couldn't have said it better myself. Unfortunately for me I don't have the luxury of a time frame where I can just sit down and play for 2-3 hours. I have like 10-20 minute intervals of playtime throughout the day because I am either at work, gym, cooking, cleaning, dog park etc. I have noticed the grass wear already and it makes me soooooo sad. I don't know WHAT Nintendo was thinking when they brought grass-wear back. I have YET to meet someone who thinks "OH YAY MY GRASS IS GONE! AWESOME!"


----------



## Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> My grass deterioration doesn't even make any sense. The majority of it is happening in places I don't even walk around 90% of the time. Some of it is happening in areas I pretty much never walk to because there is nothing there for me to see.
> 
> Honestly grass deterioration should only happen when you put patterns down over the grass that way if someone wants a dirt path they can lay down patterns for a few days to kill the grass. And if you want pattern paths you can put down pattern paths. And if you don't want paths at all you don't have to majorly change how you were playing the game in order to prevent your grass from dying.
> 
> I purposely have never ran through my town unless a bee or tarantula was chasing me because I figured they wouldn't be crappy enough to make walking on grass kill grass. -.- And if I find out my neighbors walking around kills grass too I might just lose my freaking mind.



Part of the series, in my opinion, is having to learn that you quite simply don't get complete control. Grass dies, villagers build their house right in front of the space you wanted to build that bridge by, you have to wait for things. I like that there are things I can't micro-manage, it helps me relax and realize that no matter how much I do in a day my town's never going to be perfect. So I tell myself to get over it Bea, and just have fun fishing. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Brainy said:


> I agree with you. In NL it's acceptable since it's so easy to get back but CF was just disgusting, I didn't _dare_ walk off of my paths or else I'd never see that little patch of grass again



I saw the potential in CF but I agree, it was over the top and completely unbearable. It basically forced me to isolate my town from friends and family who don't care about my grass state. Which is just sad. Now if my grass dies I just chuck a pansy on it and water.


----------



## Mays (Jun 18, 2013)

I hate it when alllll the villagers say is "take a rest, you look tired" I DO WHAT I WANT WHEN I WANT. I don't need any advice from stupid animals!


send help


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

OH YAY MY GRASS IS GONE.  NOW WHEN IT RAINS I CAN SPLISH AND SPLASH IN THE MUD.

Lol. IMO grass deteriation is fun. I love the squelchy noises it makes while it's raining if you run in the mud while wearing rain boots. There's actually nothing I don't like about this game. I just think of any way I can make the annoying parts/faults fun.


----------



## Odette (Jun 18, 2013)

Bea said:


> Part of the series, in my opinion, is having to learn that you quite simply don't get complete control. Grass dies, villagers build their house right in front of the space you wanted to build that bridge by, you have to wait for things. I like that there are things I can't micro-manage, it helps me relax and realize that no matter how much I do in a day my town's never going to be perfect. So I tell myself to get over it Bea, and just have fun fishing. ^^


Aww, that's quite inspiring


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah well I can live with waiting on holidays, furniture, and where villagers place their houses.

However, grass deterioration is not the same thing. Just because Apollo planted his house right next to a holding pond does not make my town look hideous and in disrepair. Grass deterioration not only makes your town look like a muddy mess (like a construction site where grass has not been put down), but at some point insects that require grass to spawn will not spawn. I was specifically _not running through my town_ so I could have less deterioration but the fact that it is deteriorating because I want to play the game more than once a day is absurd.

I am a nature lover. I love trees and the flowers and the bushes. But it all looks like crap if my ground is mostly mud. Real grass does not behave in the fashion it does in this game. I would be fine if grass deteriorated only in the places I ran through frequently. That's what grass does. My yard has trails in it from the dogs walking the same path every day. Grass does not, however, die because I step outside more than once a day. If anything, grass should regrow during the time you're not playing because, well, you're not there trampling it!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 18, 2013)

When the fish bite the line and then swim in a tight circle, forcing me to re-cast.


----------



## chriss (Jun 18, 2013)

Whenever someone is visiting my town and says something as im entering a room, I cant see what they said.
They should have a chat log in towns like they do in the best friends feature.


----------



## LostLegend (Jun 18, 2013)

chriss said:


> Whenever someone is visiting my town and says something as im entering a room, I cant see what they said.
> They should have a chat log in towns like they do in the best friends feature.


This happens to me a lot O.O


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't experience this extreme grass deteriation, or whatever everyone's complaining about. There's practically no grass deteriation in my town and I've been playing the game 3 times daily for like 2-3 hours each, running around, never walking. So IDK.


----------



## Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

I play on and off throughout the day and haven't had much issue. Like I said, grass grows back incredibly fast in this game. If you don't obsess over it, it's really not hard ot maintain.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 18, 2013)

Ah...

...

Not being able to visit other towns. The whole 'an error occured'-problem.
I see the towns that are open on the list Porter shows me, but I get this stupid error code when I try to visit them. So many people have this problem, and nothing seems to fix it!
Online multiplayer was what I was looking forward to the most, so that really sucks. I feel so isolated!
Maybe that's not really "a thing about NL", but... :/


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

Many forums for AC say it's because the servers are so jammed with everyone wanting to use the online multiplayer thing. After all, the game has only been out in America, Europe, Australia, etc. for a couple of days so it's not that hard to believe that there are so many people playing online at once. Give it a while, until everyone has calmed down and it'll probably improve.


----------



## Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

I also find that it's ridiculously easy to earn bells once you have the island unlocked. With all the new needs for bells a change was needed but I think they might have gone overboard with it.


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope you're right... :/

However many people do even get error messages when they're playing locally. I went to the island with my sister yesterday and we couldn't even finish one tour. We were in the same room ._.


----------



## LostLegend (Jun 18, 2013)

I find it very hard to earn bells >.< But maybe that's just cause I'm impatient


----------



## Bambi (Jun 18, 2013)

I also don't find it super easy to earn bells. I don't have the island yet though! I'm excited for it tomorrow so I can make some bigger bucks.

There is always the option to stay in town as well if you are into the grind


----------



## Corduroy (Jun 18, 2013)

The only thing that actually annoys me is how long it takes for certain things to happen, causing me to time-travel. Like waiting for the mayor permit thing to be accepted { or whatever it was }. I don't really mind waiting, but I hated how there was very little I could do without being a mayor since I was in such a early stage of the game. Couldn't go to the island.. Couldn't work towards building a Public Works Project.. etc..

But to be honest, nothing else _genuinely_ irritates me. I mean, every once in a while I get a little bothered about something, but it's so small that I forget about the problem in a few minutes. ^_^


----------



## Greyhacksaw (Jun 18, 2013)

Grass wear should have an option of being on or off. Nuff said.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

I think it's unbelievably easy to earn bells using the perfect fruit method.
Watch this video.  I made 1,500,000 bells. But I spent most of it on house upgrades, etc.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BfIe107hoko

- - - Post Merge - - -

The perfect fruit method takes a bit of time at first because of planting trees until you have a sizeable orchard, but afterwords it's mother loads of cash with so little effort.


----------



## Lisha (Jun 18, 2013)

That I finally saw a tarantula and froze while I had WW and CF flashbacks of being bitten and then lost sight of it.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 18, 2013)

Not having an "add friend" feature in club tortimer also bugs me. Yeah, we don't know the people but still, some of us are old enough to know the responsibilities that must be taken when communicating with people we don't know. I'm 18 years of age, a 10-year old child will not make me feel endangered or threatened. It's a shame because I've genuinely met some nice people on club tortimer and it's disappointing that I couldn't befriend them!


----------



## Chris (Jun 18, 2013)

Bea said:


> I also find that it's ridiculously easy to earn bells once you have the island unlocked. With all the new needs for bells a change was needed but I think they might have gone overboard with it.



This is why I'm being careful not to over-use the island. I enjoy playing a little day by day to reach my goals rather than exhausting the game by grinding.


----------



## Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

Heh, maybe I just fish too much and that's why I'm earning so many bells.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 18, 2013)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> I think it's unbelievably easy to earn bells using the perfect fruit method.
> Watch this video.  I made 1,500,000 bells. But I spent most of it on house upgrades, etc.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BfIe107hoko
> 
> ...



I planted all of my perfect fruit the day I begun new leaf and I've yet to see another...  I've unlocked the island now so I'll just stick to Kohei's method of making money!


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

I've never used Club Tortimer yet, but I'm assuming you could just ask for their FC?


----------



## Bea (Jun 18, 2013)

Tina said:


> This is why I'm being careful not to over-use the island. I enjoy playing a little day by day than exhausting the game.



Yeah I only use it for tours and fruit/flower pillaging. If I fished there I'd have everything paid off in like a week.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 18, 2013)

My only complaint is that sometimes the fishes are blind to my bobber!


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, lots of people prefer to take it slow, but no, I'm an extremely impatient person, haha. 
I Time Travel, because it's how I enjoy the game. I don't get bored after I've unlocked everything, because I always find things to do. Mostly visiting people's towns like my cousin's or brother's, sometimes people from the Internet.


----------



## OptimisticOwl (Jun 18, 2013)

LostLegend said:


> I find it very hard to earn bells >.< But maybe that's just cause I'm impatient



I got the Island a couple of days back and I just go on tours and spend all the time picking the tropical fruits (they let you keep the fruit after tour ends). Doing that a couple of times, putting the fruit in the basket and going back and selling to Re-Tail you can make *over 40k* each trip.

One thing that bugs me is long time to get Club LOL, seeing KK was a big part of the New Leaf appeal 

ALSO the fact that my town map is not the best, and I have been playing too long to reset. I guess I will get used to it's imperfection.

Not a huge fan of the grass deterioration as well. I would like it if I could easily control were the paths are created.

Oh and the fact that I can never catch sharks after attempting to catch five of them.

Apart from that New Leaf is an amazing game, through and through. Loving it to bits.


----------



## Sheep (Jun 18, 2013)

How easily you can get money.

I think they should of put more time thinking about the island, and how it hurts the economy.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 18, 2013)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> I've never used Club Tortimer yet, but I'm assuming you could just ask for their FC?



The majority of people don't have their friend codes on hand to give away, also, there are language barriers. It'd be a lot easier if you just clicked add and "added ----- to their friends lost" appeared.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

It's not that much of a problem IMO for those who want to take it super slowly. Just don't fish at the island and don't grow perfect fruit and you're guaranteed to be poor.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, if they still had the friend list style thing from WW and I can't remember if CF had it, it'd be better. When someone came to your town, I believe you just clicked add to friend list and you could keep track of who you had met, etc.


----------



## LostLegend (Jun 18, 2013)

I have done that  I get up to 60000 bells/30min, but since I'm impatient I only go to the island for 30min >.< Unless I am having fun with friends


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah, catching beetles at the island and fishing bores me. I'm crap at catching the beetles anyways. I miss more than I catch. xD
So I find the perfect fruit much easier and less effort. Just gather them every couple of days and get your half a million bells.


----------



## Corduroy (Jun 18, 2013)

Tina said:


> This is why I'm being careful not to over-use the island. I enjoy playing a little day by day to reach my goals rather than exhausting the game by grinding.



I do the same thing. Yes, I went to the island 3 times yesterday, but that was only to get a lot of flowers to plant in my village and so I could go on tours with my friends, not to get a ton of bells. I wish that you didn't get so many bells from the island or that the fee to go was higher or _something_ because it kind of throws everything off course with working towards your goals of paying off your house or Public Works projects or other things that need to be unlocked with bells.


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

Corduroy said:


> I do the same thing. Yes, I went to the island 3 times yesterday, but that was only to get a lot of flowers to plant in my village and so I could go on tours with my friends, not to get a ton of bells. I wish that you didn't get so many bells from the island or that the fee to go was higher or _something_ because it kind of throws everything off course with working towards your goals of paying off your house or Public Works projects or other things that need to be unlocked with bells.



Not really. If you want to take it slow, the simple answer is not to use the island for bell earning. If you DO, well then it's there for you.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 18, 2013)

BlueFlameAngel said:


> No one has told me to take a break yet. On my first and second days playing the game I spent over 5 hours playing it. xDD



I've spent over 30 hours on it XD.


The things that annoy me are: grass deterioration, errors, and Isabelle forcing you to take breaks after each community project


----------



## BlueFlameAngel (Jun 18, 2013)

She doesn't exactly force you, well, not for me. She'll tell you not to return to the Town Hall, but if you do you can still set up new projects and ordinances. At least I can.


----------



## Aloha (Jun 18, 2013)

#Neighbors #Fruittrees When someone new moves in right on a spot directly near your (NEWLY) planted perfect fruits,therefore causing them to wither --;


----------



## Tammyface (Jun 18, 2013)

Like someone else said a few pages back, my biggest disappointment/annoyance is how far apart community projects have to be, from your house/other projects and such  I had to delete a sign post to make a bridge that I wanted, but oh well 

Also like everyone else, villagers being able to put their houses anywhere makes me REALLY nervous!! I've been super lucky so far and no house is in a bad place! But I have a lot of so-so villagers that I want to move away, so the new ones will cause much anxiety again...

The last thing is how long it takes for animals to suggest community projects D: I wish they could suggest things from you just talking to them, not having to wait for them to be surprised to see you!


----------



## Amber (Jun 18, 2013)

(I have nothing to say but I can't figure out how to delete posts)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinglefruit said:


> Up until 5 seconds ago I loved everything in this game. But I just tried to put a bridge in front of my house so I can have a private garden across the river. Apparently 3 squares of space isn't a big enough gap!
> 
> I reset 115 times for this map to find out 5 days later one of the biggest things I wanted can't be done for a completely fabricated reason! I made sure I have an exra 2 spaces in front from where Isabella said I was too close and yet this still isn't enough and now I can't delete my mayor without destroying the town I reset all day for. NOT IMPRESSED.
> 
> ...


I had this problem, but are you on the side of the river that your house is on when you try to make the bridge? When you go to the other side of the river where you want the bridge to connect, often it will let you build your bridge. I have a bridge that practically hits my house.


----------



## Starrynite171 (Jun 18, 2013)

I really love this game but I hate the fact that we have so few spaces in which to carry items. I wish we could stack other items and not just fruit. It seems crazy that in a game in which collecting things is such a big feature that I don't have more room in which to carry things with me around town.


----------



## Niya (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm disappointed that the skin color of your Mii mask doesn't transfer to the character's legs and arms like in City Folk...

...I had a tan face with white arms and legs... :T


----------



## Lyyam (Jun 18, 2013)

I find it annoying how you have to take equipment off before entering your house/train station when you want to store it away. I'm always having to walk outside just to un-equip my fishing rod!


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 18, 2013)

Pixellization of the 3DS screen making the game look like ****. Not a problem with the game but still... Also, the constant errors from the internet.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 18, 2013)

Lyyam said:


> I find it annoying how you have to take equipment off before entering your house/train station when you want to store it away. I'm always having to walk outside just to un-equip my fishing rod!



You don't have to do that. o.o All you have to do is click on the person in the menu screen and select "remove equipment".


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jun 18, 2013)

I have no complaints at all! c: Grass deterioration is quite bearable. It regrows back so quick. And I have paths down to make sure I don't run into those problems. 
I have trouble with wifi here and there but it's usually no biggie.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 18, 2013)

Capp'n always singing when I go to the island alone. And no deer in my town.


----------



## JaadeL (Jun 18, 2013)

The villagers are way too nice and snooty villagers arent as snooty.
Phyllis just isnt the same anymore.
Whenever i make a villager mad by pushing them and stuff they use the same dialogue. its never anything different.. know what i mean?


----------



## Ellyce (Jun 18, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> The fact that grass deterioration is _already_ heavily visible in areas of my town because I had the gall to want to turn on my game more than once a day. It's frustrating because once I turn off my game I don't want to turn it back on and end up killing more grass. I only run a few times in my town and those times were nowhere near where any of the deterioration is happening. -.-
> 
> So now I can't play my game as much as I want to and I have to change up how I play a ton. Instead of having little areas of flowers, I'll eventually have to cover every square inch of my town in flowers so that the dirt wont spread if I want to play more than once a day. I shouldn't have to leave my 3DS on all day if I want to play in the morning and then at night to catch sharks (or now, in this case, play mini games to get more flowers).
> 
> ...




Exactly this. That would really be my only complaint about it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 18, 2013)

I hate the mosquitos.


----------



## Yarg (Jun 18, 2013)

How far the island bucket is from re-tail


----------



## TOASTY (Jun 18, 2013)

JaadeL said:


> The villagers are way too nice and snooty villagers arent as snooty.



My girlfriend and I were talking about this earlier and I agree that the villagers are too nice. I miss having to work to get grumpy villagers to like me.


----------



## Martin (Jun 18, 2013)

So far it's just the fact that you don't have a chat log, and not enough space to write much during online play. But otherwise I love everything.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jun 18, 2013)

I realy dont like that you can take flowers and fruits from the island minigames. In every game it was fun to trade fruits and breed and buy flowers to make youre town look pretty. It take a lot of time to make youre town look beautiful with all that flowers. Now its sooo easy to get flowers -.- when other people visit my town in future, they dont think "oh, she spent a lot of time to the game to get these flowers",.. they think "she played a lot of minigames, yay"

I know that i dont need to take the flowers,  but in past game everyone see the hard work to make a flowered town.

All in one i realy love the game, best of the bunch. And i realy like the grass detonation, they should keep that future


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll never complain about flowers from mini games. To me they're a godsend. Otherwise I'd only be able to patch up the grass deterioration problem I have two flowers at a time. |:


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 18, 2013)

Rosalie1991 said:


> I realy dont like that you can take flowers and fruits from the island minigames. In every game it was fun to trade fruits and breed and buy flowers to make youre town look pretty. It take a lot of time to make youre town look beautiful with all that flowers. Now its sooo easy to get flowers -.- when other people visit my town in future, they dont think "oh, she spent a lot of time to the game to get these flowers",.. they think "she played a lot of minigames, yay"
> 
> I know that i dont need to take the flowers,  but in past game everyone see the hard work to make a flowered town.
> 
> All in one i realy love the game, best of the bunch. And i realy like the grass detonation, they should keep that future



Just tell the people that you worked to get those flowers instead of getting them from the island if it means that much to you. People are more trusting than they are given credit for.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 18, 2013)

Amber said:


> [I had this problem, but are you on the side of the river that your house is on when you try to make the bridge? When you go to the other side of the river where you want the bridge to connect, often it will let you build your bridge. I have a bridge that practically hits my house.



This is the closest possible place I could build and my house is a friggen mile away. (It's the house at the top left) <_< 



I have no idea why Isabelle has such a huge issue with my house. But there was a 14 space long gap between where I could have my bridge! The house takes up 5, so I would have understood there being 7 spaces across needed *IF* I was actually near the river! (You can see it curves down infront of my house) and considering I can stick a mule house infront of my other bridge this makes no sense. 

Now I'm planning on having a bridge either side of my house though, and a huge garden. (which I was hoping to avoid because I don't want a villager to move into my garden.)


----------



## Lisha (Jun 18, 2013)

Kylie said:


> I'm disappointed that the skin color of your Mii mask doesn't transfer to the character's legs and arms like in City Folk...
> 
> ...I had a tan face with white arms and legs... :T


That's really dumb.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 19, 2013)

-Not being able to add people on Club Tortimer
-Labelle being a side thought. ZERO emotion to her, and she's still isolated from her family. Ugh. 
-Phyllis seeming nice. 
-Blathers lack of geekiness and blabbering 
-Character customization. They could've done waaaay better.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 19, 2013)

-Not being able to send letters to friends 
-Blathers! He's so boring! I mean, donating bugs are funny, but there's no emotion
-I feel like the world is so small.


----------



## pjcguy (Jun 19, 2013)

I hate it when I'm trying to catch those beetles off the damn coconut trees and I somehow scare one away when I was no where near it.


----------



## JaadeL (Jun 19, 2013)

pjcguy said:


> I hate it when I'm trying to catch those beetles off the damn coconut trees and I somehow scare one away when I was no where near it.



You have to get directly behind it and walk VERY slowly in the sneaking stance. thats how i catch the golden stags, which fly away at the slightest slip up


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 19, 2013)

Bea said:


> I do miss bringing Blathers giant bugs and watching him freak out. But I'll take donating multiple items over his Blathering any day.



Lol. What are you guys talking about? He still does? He talks about like how his mother tried to feed him bugs in the best and all. And yes, he does freak out


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2013)

Wait so you sneak up from behind and walk around the palm tree?


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 19, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> The majority of people don't have their friend codes on hand to give away, also, there are language barriers. It'd be a lot easier if you just clicked add and "added ----- to their friends lost" appeared.



Ugh, this is already in the game... What are you saying?


----------



## ChaosKitten (Jun 19, 2013)

The rarest beetles are too skittish. I'm always one step too close before I release my net and they fly away. :\ Or else I'm no where near them and they fly off.

I thought grass deterioration only happened from running but apparently walking causes it too. -_- Thought I would be safe by just walking everywhere but nope, my river and ponds are going to be a muddy mess.

The randomness of suggestions from the villagers is very annoying for me. One suggestion in over a week. If this keeps up, I won't get everything for like 2 years. >_<

I'm alright with everything else. Getting much enjoyment from the game so far.


----------



## tsukune_713 (Jun 19, 2013)

my only complaints are blathers is so boring now
he doesnt show any emotion to anything anymore
i liked how he freaked out about bugs, and how he went on and on about whatever you donated

and also the encyclopedia doesnt show much it just shows the seasons its caught and your record size (unless im screwing up on something, if i am please tell me XD)


----------



## pjcguy (Jun 19, 2013)

JaadeL said:


> You have to get directly behind it and walk VERY slowly in the sneaking stance. thats how i catch the golden stags, which fly away at the slightest slip up



What I meant to say was about the times where they fly away before you're even able to see them.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 19, 2013)

My only minor complaint is I've played online twice - with different people and at different times. Both times it was slightly laggy and we encountered an error towards the beginning, forcing everyone to re-join the town again. It was just item swaps, so we were able to get in/out quick. I'm worried about actual visits or playing mini-games at the island. 

I'm 100% certain it's not my internet that's the problem. I have Japanese 1 gigabit fiber (faster than you can get in the US). It could be the large distance between me and the other players (so far have been US people) but I don't know.


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2013)

No beach projects
Disappointing Kapp'n songs
Restrictions on placement of projects... Rocks can completely ruin your plans for an area
Sloooow unlocking of projects
Waaaay too easy to make Bells with the Island. I know people with 15 million already.


----------



## Steve Canyon (Jun 19, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Up until 5 seconds ago I loved everything in this game. But I just tried to put a bridge in front of my house so I can have a private garden across the river. Apparently 3 squares of space isn't a big enough gap!
> 
> I reset 115 times for this map to find out 5 days later one of the biggest things I wanted can't be done for a completely fabricated reason! I made sure I have an exra 2 spaces in front from where Isabella said I was too close and yet this still isn't enough and now I can't delete my mayor without destroying the town I reset all day for. NOT IMPRESSED.
> 
> ...



hahaha the "flips my desk" comment made me lol. I friggin hate Isabelle. I guess im one of the few who dont love her and think shes cute, but I think shes kinda ugly and her hair makes it worse. I dont even know whats going on with her hair... but I would have perferred Phyllis as my secretary. So you wanna put up a lamp post? Hope youve got a lot the size of a friggin house to put it in. Really Isabelle? I need MORE space around the lamp? Really Isabelle, I cant work during the bug off because YOU say so? Really Isabelle, YOURE the one telling ME im mayor? So where do YOU think it should go Isabelle!?!?! Why does a thin lamp post need more space than a friggin TREE? I dread trying to find where to put my larger projects because of this. And I havent put in a bridge yet but seriously if you need so much space then how come the villagers get to put their houses RIGHT IN FRONT of them?... It made me so mad trying to find a place to fit a street lamp that I wanted to slap her and tell her to do it herself. Go stick it in the middle of friggin nowhere Isabelle where itll do the most good (i wish there was a non-smiling eye roll face)

I actually really love the game... but that really annoys me, and the fact that my work computer goes to sleep and closes all my windows if I step away for 3 MINUTES! (and I cant change the settings)


----------



## Julie (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not really crazy about Isabelle either. She's alright, I guess. Kind of miss Rover at my start up screen. :'(


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 19, 2013)

I agree. Isabelle is the worst. All she does is complain about working to hard or too much, and cries a lot.  And all she ever does isbsay "Take the day off" like why? I need to work hard. Oh theres an event today. Take the day off... I bet you Ordinances are cheaper, or even free. She takes your 20k

I bet you tom nook could built a bridge for half the price you can build one for


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 19, 2013)

That weird error you sometimes get while playing online with others! There is not even an error code to go with, just Resetti and "an error has occurred"...  I wish I?d know how to fix this. 
A lot of my friends, if not all of them, have encountered this error at least once *sigh*.

Another thing that I don?t like is that it seems like my villagers don?t chat with each other anymore. They bump into each other or stand in front of each other but don?t chat...


----------



## Snoozebutton (Jun 19, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Up until 5 seconds ago I loved everything in this game. But I just tried to put a bridge in front of my house so I can have a private garden across the river. Apparently 3 squares of space isn't a big enough gap!
> 
> I reset 115 times for this map to find out 5 days later one of the biggest things I wanted can't be done for a completely fabricated reason! I made sure I have an exra 2 spaces in front from where Isabella said I was too close and yet this still isn't enough and now I can't delete my mayor without destroying the town I reset all day for. NOT IMPRESSED.
> 
> ...



Pretty much this?

I wanted to build a bridge near my house (put it in a corner where i could have my little bridge for myself) and just found out , that this isn?t possible. Kinda frustrated with this, because the original bridge is in the middle of the river and putting a second bridge, doesn?t make sense, when I can?t build it, where I planned it. 

And because my house is between the lager areas of the river, I can?t move the bridge a bit to either side.

I'm really, really, REALLY frustrated with this.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 19, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Ugh, this is already in the game... What are you saying?



Club Tortimer. No need to be rude.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 19, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Ugh, this is already in the game... What are you saying?



I was replying to somebody's comment on the island.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 19, 2013)

Steve Canyon said:


> hahaha the "flips my desk" comment made me lol. I friggin hate Isabelle. I guess im one of the few who dont love her and think shes cute, but I think shes kinda ugly and her hair makes it worse. I dont even know whats going on with her hair... but I would have perferred Phyllis as my secretary. So you wanna put up a lamp post? Hope youve got a lot the size of a friggin house to put it in. Really Isabelle? I need MORE space around the lamp? Really Isabelle, I cant work during the bug off because YOU say so? Really Isabelle, YOURE the one telling ME im mayor? So where do YOU think it should go Isabelle!?!?! Why does a thin lamp post need more space than a friggin TREE? I dread trying to find where to put my larger projects because of this. And I havent put in a bridge yet but seriously if you need so much space then how come the villagers get to put their houses RIGHT IN FRONT of them?... It made me so mad trying to find a place to fit a street lamp that I wanted to slap her and tell her to do it herself. Go stick it in the middle of friggin nowhere Isabelle where itll do the most good (i wish there was a non-smiling eye roll face)
> 
> I actually really love the game... but that really annoys me, and the fact that my work computer goes to sleep and closes all my windows if I step away for 3 MINUTES! (and I cant change the settings)



I didn't like her when I first saw her, but the little figurine for pre-ordering turned that around. But now I want to tie her to the underside of my new nowhere-near-my-house-so-I-can't-hear-her-scream bridge. I also would prefer Phyllis as a secretary, someone who can say you can't build any bridges because she doesn't feel like it and you can just respect that.
I haven't tried to build anything other than the campsite and bridges. - And my campsite is much closer to my river than my house is and that was fine. 
Haha! That is exactly what I imagine will happen with a street light. People don't want lights around their houses and the bridges they always gather by. 




Snoozebutton said:


> Pretty much this…
> 
> I wanted to build a bridge near my house (put it in a corner where i could have my little bridge for myself) and just found out , that this isn’t possible. Kinda frustrated with this, because the original bridge is in the middle of the river and putting a second bridge, doesn’t make sense, when I can’t build it, where I planned it.
> 
> ...



Ooch, Hadn't considered how bad it could be if you live in the bend of a river. The river runs sraight/ish beneath my house and that's 14 squares that can't have a bridge, that again going up the side of my house would literally be a whole acre unable to hold a bridge. I hope you manage to find some compromise. I've relocated half my garden and bushes and plans to fit in with Isabelles idea for this town.


----------



## Envy (Jun 19, 2013)

So far the only really annoying thing in the game is - and sadly it's quite major, but at least it's only for one stage of the game - is how slow the beginning of the game is. I understand not having everything at the beginning, and having to wait, Animal Crossing has always been about that to an extent, but this game takes it to a much larger extent - a very annoying extent.

First of all the amounts of "wait until tomorrow"s you get in the first few days is very annoying. 

First day: "I've been waiting three years for this game! I'm so excited to have it in my hands and finally get to play it!" *plays for a little bit* *Isabelle allows for a short tutorial but tells you that you must wait until tomorrow for anything else.

Second day: You get told to wait until tomorrow yet again to be a mayor.

Third day: You're finally a mayor for the most part, but you are introduced to new reasons to wait until tomorrow, like when you meet Tortimer and are excited about getting to visit the island, he tells you he has sent for Kapp'n to come tomorrow. Why? I don't know...

And then everything else takes way too long, and it's to points that I don't see the necessity of it. They could have found a lot better ways to unlock shops than having to wait another ten days. It's unnecessary padding, and it's very annoying that you have to wait nearly a month for Shampoodle and two weeks for K.K. because of it. Congratulations you're stuck with that hairstyle you had at the beginning for nearly a month, and also with a music-less house for two weeks. -_-

Gosh dangit Nintendo, I did not wait three years for this game only to be told to wait even more after purchasing it!


----------



## Rendra (Jun 19, 2013)

In all Animal Crossing games, the fact that the money you pick up doesn't automatically go into your wallet.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jun 19, 2013)

Isabelle is basically the mayor..


----------



## Imbri (Jun 19, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> Having to wait until Club LOL appears on my Public Works list so I can listen to K.K. Slider play his songs on a Saturday night.



^ This.


----------



## 3DS Lover (Jun 19, 2013)

There is no skip button to the island STOP SINGING Kapp'n! oh cucumber oh cucumber!


----------



## Odette (Jun 19, 2013)

Takoya said:


> Isabelle is basically the mayor..


LOL I was thinking this... We should have the power to fire that busybody xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



traceguy said:


> I bet you Ordinances are cheaper, or even free. She takes your 20k


This made me laugh so hard.
EDIT: I'm imagining like, later in the game, Isabelle building herself a mansion, lavished in gold furniture, and her being all like "H-How did I get all of this? Err.... um... More tea?"


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 19, 2013)

The fact that the tour island is bigger than your actual town.


----------



## 3DS Lover (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't get why our towns are still the same size as they were in Wild World, bigger is better.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 19, 2013)

3DS Lover said:


> There is no skip button to the island STOP SINGING Kapp'n! oh cucumber oh cucumber!



If you keep pressing A he'll stop.


----------



## 3DS Lover (Jun 19, 2013)

I just make myself a drink while he is singing. Thanks, I shall try that


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 19, 2013)

Imbri said:


> ^ This.


Club LOL is not a public works project. You need to wait until T&T Mart, and then Shrunk will appear outside and ask you to get signatures from the villagers. A few days later, the club will open.
"-Unlock T&T Mart
-Wait 5 days after Shrunk asks you to gather signatures and hand it in"
http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39279930633/how-to-unlock-stores-part-1


----------



## Mint (Jun 19, 2013)

There's no chatlog for the regular chat/chat bubbles disappear too quickly.


----------



## ayerenzo (Jun 19, 2013)

Don't know if someone mentioned this already... But the campsite is such an eyesore at first. No one's stopped by to visit it yet, but that thing is really just. Ick.


----------



## zblueboltz (Jun 19, 2013)

My "annoyance" would probably be more similar to constructive criticism that actual ranting, and it's the first bad thing I've thought of which could technically be good. The grass, not that it deterioates, but that it seems a lot morep ixellated than a lot of other things in the game. While it could make it seem "blended" and "softer", it just doesn't quiet match buildings or trees because of it.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 19, 2013)

When everytime you walk into or leave a shop they HAVE to talk to you.


----------



## chronic (Jun 19, 2013)

ugh the only thing that really annoys me is Isabelle. Like others have said, *she is basically the mayor*. You have no control over anything. "Oh Mayor, is this where you want to place the bridge? Well, let's see... LOL please! This is too close to your house, even though it's five spaces away" UMM?? Excuse you 

Being told I can't start a new public works project "because there's an event going on" um... WHOS OFFICE ARE YOU STANDING IN?? 

I'm the mayor, you're fired


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 19, 2013)

Seeing as villagers asking for items etc. never ask for your shovel and tools, Why did Quillson (while camping) just take my bug net. Not impressed with your 'ridukulous' sh* you are not moving in here sir. And of course Nooklings aren't stocking bug nets today. <_<;


----------



## JaadeL (Jun 19, 2013)

When you make a path you have to keep those designs on your villagers at all times or it changes the whole path


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2013)

When you're literally 3 squares away from a beetle, and it flies away.


----------



## Bones15 (Jun 19, 2013)

I like that we have to actually work for some features. But having to wait for KK or Brewster really sucks. Oh, and grass fading!


----------



## siderealotion (Jun 19, 2013)

I think Sockhead said something about blind fish... I can confirm that the fish in my game have _really_ awful peripheral vision. Even the sharks are guilty of it!

Waiting to get my KK fix is also a bugger.


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2013)

The way the ocean fish and the bobber move at the same speed. If you cast and it lands just right outside their vision then it will stay right outside their vision as the fish and the bobber float outwards to sea.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 19, 2013)

-Grass deterioration is still too fast, and this is especially bad because there still isn't a simple and reliable way to grow it back, so the people that don't want it are getting screwed over. 
-Shops and features are unlocked too slowly.
-Towns are a little too small for the amount of things you have to pack into them. 
-The amount of patterns you can hold still isn't enough, especially if you have things like paths, which requires multiple spaces.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2013)

Mirror said:


> -Grass deterioration is still too fast, and this is especially bad because there still isn't a simple and reliable way to grow it back, so the people that don't want it are getting screwed over.



I have played for a week without time travelling or grass prevention measures, other than not running, and I have very little deterioration.


----------



## Nami (Jun 20, 2013)

It's so annoying trying to place public works now! They need way too much space. It makes it hard to place things together. I can't even find enough room in my town for a simple fence .-. Not without cutting down my money makers or flower beds.. Gotta sacrifice some stuff eventually to build more... If I ever unlock any!! That's another thing, any public works that need to be unlocked by villager suggestion take forever! I only have the scare crow.


----------



## Mia (Jun 20, 2013)

Not being able to control were new villagers move in. It would have been a great feature if Tom Nook came to you and said a new villager is coming and where would you like for their house to be placed so you'd have more control over placement instead of the houses just appearing at random on a spot or near a spot you have future plans for.


----------



## Steve Canyon (Jun 20, 2013)

Mia said:


> Not being able to control were new villagers move in. It would have been a great feature if Tom Nook came to you and said a new villager is coming and where would you like for their house to be placed so you'd have more control over placement instead of the houses just appearing at random on a spot or near a spot you have future plans for.



Yeah, I really wish we could do that, or maybe as mayor you could approve like 10 residental zones for villagers to move into, or atleast zone off public works areas.

and I would actually love Phyllis as my secretary, I think I could better deal with having her say something like "gah a street lamp would be so tacky there" instead of Isabelle telling me I dont have enough room. Well, Isabelle, as your employer I say get a sledge and MOVE re-tail over one space. Ive always loved Phyllis, I think having to deal with her attitude as mayor would make the whole experience more interesting.

 And Freckles told me like 3 or 4 days ago she was moving but shes STILL HERE. Get gone Freckles, dont drag it out.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 20, 2013)

I wouldn't mind Pelly and Phyllis as secretaries. Pelly as the secretary during the day, Phyllis at night.

The villagers moving in anywhere is probably the worst feature. I'm sure it'll be fixed in the next installment, like grass was fixed in this one, but still.


----------



## kalta (Jun 20, 2013)

Aloha said:


> #Neighbors #Fruittrees When someone new moves in right on a spot directly near your (NEWLY) planted perfect fruits,therefore causing them to wither --;



people who use hashtags outside of twitter are very annoying -.-


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 20, 2013)

Ugly villagers.


----------



## kalta (Jun 20, 2013)

Mirror said:


> -Grass deterioration is still too fast, and this is especially bad because there still isn't a simple and reliable way to grow it back, so the people that don't want it are getting screwed over.
> -Shops and features are unlocked too slowly.
> -Towns are a little too small for the amount of things you have to pack into them.
> -The amount of patterns you can hold still isn't enough, especially if you have things like paths, which requires multiple spaces.



 none of your points are valid in any manner

-grass has been considerably been slowed and the regrowth improved
-if shops and stores and features where just instantly there, there'd be no point and the game would become stale rather quickly.
-town size seems perfectly fine to me maybe you just chose a poor layout.
- your last point really really doesnt make any sense you have MORE then then enough space, i have all the patterns i could want right now and still have tons of room so..... yeah....


----------



## rohanssj (Jun 20, 2013)

Animals ask the same questions all the time... like when you buy a wrapping paper Tommy will ask you if you know how to use it... I think if you answered YES at least one time they shouldn't ask again! it happens in many situations, so annoying


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2013)

kalta said:


> none of your points are valid in any manner
> 
> -grass has been considerably been slowed and the regrowth improved
> -if shops and stores and features where just instantly there, there'd be no point and the game would become stale rather quickly.
> ...



Respect others' opinions and their annoyances. This thread is for what annoys them personally.


----------



## Niya (Jun 20, 2013)

Apparently Nintendo finds that having a pond in front of Re-Tail is vital to its structure. And the fact that I've been restarting all day and I can't get a map I like..


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 21, 2013)

Kylie said:


> Apparently Nintendo finds that having a pond in front of Re-Tail is vital to its structure. And the fact that I've been restarting all day and I can't get a map I like..



I think that is just to ensure you can always catch the pond only fish as otherwise the games code might be able to generate pondless maps. But it does seem silly since we all get a pond with the museum anyway that is devoid of life. I ended up with a map with retail by the cliff and the pond between re-tail and the cliff, so I hardly know it's there.

If you are still having trouble picking a town I recommend This Link. Pick a river shape you like, and mentally place the town hall/tree and re-tail into it and check out every town roughly like that. It took me over 100 resets but I have a town that is almost exactly what I set out for.


Anyway, whatever determines the tours you can do on a particular day is beginning to grate on me. Item match and scavenger together twice in past couple of days and atleast 1 of them every day this week. I hope that isn't a set routine every week. I feel they take up space from the truely competitive (imo more fun) games. - there certainly hasn't been enough bug hunt ones!
Also if everyone in a town is a member of club Tortimer, please put a different item in the shop. I spent 15000 bells trying to find a Club tortimer with hibiscus today after saving up enough to buy what I want. - and felt obliged not to be rude to people and leave, so it took ages. @.@ but that's my problem.


----------



## Pelon1071 (Jun 21, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Anyway, whatever determines the tours you can do on a particular day is beginning to grate on me. Item match and scavenger together twice in past couple of days and atleast 1 of them every day this week. I hope that isn't a set routine every week. I feel they take up space from the truely competitive (imo more fun) games. - there certainly hasn't been enough bug hunt ones!



I don't know if it's just luck or something but when I'm on the island and I don't like the games I just shut the 3DS for a Minute and reopen it and I get all different games.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 21, 2013)

Pelon1071 said:


> I don't know if it's just luck or something but when I'm on the island and I don't like the games I just shut the 3DS for a Minute and reopen it and I get all different games.



Mine change at midnight and when I wake up he next day they are the same until midnight again. I'm pretty sure everyone gets the same games each day aswell. Maybe you only shut yours over midnight? xD


----------



## JohnWall (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm annoyed by how short the chat bubbles appears when playing with friends. I played Animal Crossing: Wild World back in the day and the chat bubble was displayed for a longer amount of time than in Animal Crossing: New Leaf.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 21, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Mine change at midnight and when I wake up he next day they are the same until midnight again. I'm pretty sure everyone gets the same games each day aswell. Maybe you only shut yours over midnight? xD



REALLY!?!?! My island games have been the exact same for almost a week now!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 21, 2013)

JunJun said:


> REALLY!?!?! My island games have been the exact same for almost a week now!



That's my complaint. They have been practically the same all week. - there are 40 or 48 different games and we're just not seeing them. At midnight they just shuffle order it seems at the moment, and we keep getting ancient fish group/balloon/item match/scavenger (each name represents the easy/official/expert) and sometimes one of those groups will switch out for something else ie. today we have a diving group and 3 of those I think - maybe gardening cause that's been around 3 times since I unlocked the island as well.


----------



## Niya (Jun 21, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> I think that is just to ensure you can always catch the pond only fish as otherwise the games code might be able to generate pondless maps. But it does seem silly since we all get a pond with the museum anyway that is devoid of life. I ended up with a map with retail by the cliff and the pond between re-tail and the cliff, so I hardly know it's there.
> 
> If you are still having trouble picking a town I recommend This Link. Pick a river shape you like, and mentally place the town hall/tree and re-tail into it and check out every town roughly like that. It took me over 100 resets but I have a town that is almost exactly what I set out for.
> 
> ...



Ah, yeah I guess that makes sense! And I finally got a pretty good town! It's perfect for my French theme...Chevre is in it!  Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ferien (Jun 21, 2013)

I hate how Tommy and Timmy always add this little _"so rare! so much!" _crap behind their dialogue. I don't know why, it just really irks me. As if they aren't already greedy little b*stards already...


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 21, 2013)

For me, it's just that I need to donate a single real painting to the museum and I can unlock the 2nd floor public work. Just 1. Redd has never shown up in my town yet (I'm on day 8) and I've had villagers sell me paintings twice, but both times they were fake. -_-


----------



## Kani (Jun 21, 2013)

The only thing I don't like so far is the amount of patterns you can have. I have a lot of paths in my town and it requires a lot of patterns. I only have like 3 patterns left for things like clothes ect...


----------



## Lamues (Jun 21, 2013)

That I can't build a bridge less than 100000 spaces away from my house which pretty much ruins the placement of my house on a penincula for me. Really annoyed


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Jun 21, 2013)

Villagers visiting your home for too long. I left my DS on while Bunnie was hanging out at my place, got up, loaded the dishes into the dishwasher, told my mom good morning, and here I am now, browsing the forums for the last several minutes.
Maybe I'm just impatient.


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 21, 2013)

LemyLekySama said:


> When you get fruit...why do you have to open UR pockets & group them together, still? I wish it would just automatically group the same fruit in bundles of 9!



@____________________@

I'm annoyed I did not know this! Argh this would have saved so much time and space...


----------



## Lisha (Jun 21, 2013)

MissHappyNarwhal said:


> Villagers visiting your home for too long. I left my DS on while Bunnie was hanging out at my place, got up, loaded the dishes into the dishwasher, told my mom good morning, and here I am now, browsing the forums for the last several minutes.
> Maybe I'm just impatient.


You can leave and they will go too. You will still get a thank you letter from them.


----------



## Martin (Jun 21, 2013)

The online issues are really killing a lot of my excitement! I don't even understand how one day I'll be able to play with my friend, and the next we'll have errors. Despite that we can still talk in the best friends menu, so we obviously are connected! It's ridiculous. They need to release a fix for this ASAP.


----------



## Niya (Jun 21, 2013)

A villager just moved his house RIGHT IN FRONT OF MINE. I'm so upset, because I've finally gotten a town layout I love and my house is secluded by the river and it's...just perfect. >:c Time to bring out the net.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 21, 2013)

DJStarstryker said:


> For me, it's just that I need to donate a single real painting to the museum and I can unlock the 2nd floor public work. Just 1. Redd has never shown up in my town yet (I'm on day 8) and I've had villagers sell me paintings twice, but both times they were fake. -_-



This is probably the most annoying. That, and you can only buy one thing from Redd per visit -_-


----------



## Lisha (Jun 21, 2013)

I also don't get why Redd can't just... give you the item. It's right there, it's not like it's in a catalogue.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 21, 2013)

The fact that most recent games have had their own streetpass director sent to most people (idk whether they've purchased the game or not) and we've had no streetpass encounter from a director of AC.

Wouldn't it be good to get a streetpass from one of the directors of Animal crossing new leaf? We could even get to see one of their homes in the HHA (I think that's what it's called?)


----------



## Kitsch (Jun 21, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> The fact that most recent games have had their own streetpass director sent to most people (idk whether they've purchased the game or not) and we've had no streetpass encounter from a director of AC.
> 
> Wouldn't it be good to get a streetpass from one of the directors of Animal crossing new leaf? We could even get to see one of their homes in the HHA (I think that's what it's called?)



Agreed. I would even be happy just to get a letter so we had some AC stationary.


----------



## ewinik7 (Jun 21, 2013)

How does grass deterioration work?  Please help!


----------



## Marceline (Jun 21, 2013)

I guess what annoys me is the amount of designs I can hold. I'm currently holding 7 designs on my Mayor character which I can't swap for other designs, as they are the paths in my town as well as the wallpaper/flooring in my house. That leaves me with 3 slots for custom clothing, which to me isn't enough! 
I've created another character, however you have to yet again befriend Sable, as even though the QR machine is in the store, you cannot use it without her permission... I wonder if I can pass the town/house designs over to a side character without my designs disappearing or become over-righted with another design... =/


----------



## Rue (Jun 23, 2013)

One thing I would love most is the time during Island tours to change color with the ranking you will get. 

- Black numbers until you hit minimum for bronze, then the numbers change to bronze.
- Numbers change to silver once you hit that minimum
- Changing to Gold once you hit that minimum next


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 23, 2013)

It's really annoying how whenever you enter a store the clerk follows you around like you're about to steal something.


----------



## Cinnamoos (Jun 23, 2013)

I ran out of pattern space and had to make a mule. :c I think I'll need another mule too. Uhg. I just don't want their houses taking up space that I could put community projects in..


----------



## Isabella (Jun 23, 2013)

WIFI ERRORS. And Blathers, he talks too much. Like just take my items and stop. I don't pay you to sleep on the job in the day! (hehe)


----------



## Zen (Jun 23, 2013)

Isabella said:


> WIFI ERRORS. And Blathers, he talks too much. Like just take my items and stop. I don't pay you to sleep on the job in the day! (hehe)



technically you pay him to stay awake at night. 

you know what you were getting into when you hired an owl.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 24, 2013)

Actually, I think the biggest annoyance so far is Wi-Fi errors. Seriously, I'm barely even going to other people's towns as much as I was a week ago because of this.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 24, 2013)

Agree with the wi-fi errors.  It's made trading nigh impossible.

Also, this might just be my game, but it never rains at night. It'll rain on and off all day, but then it won't rain at all at night and I'm getting frustrated because I have been looking for Coelecanth.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 26, 2013)

Sorry, I just had to vent here. 
WHEN PEOPLE CONSTANTLY ASK YOU TO OPEN YOUR GATES AND THEY DON'T EVEN BOTHER TO TURN UP?
It's getting pretty darn annoying having only 3-4 active "gate-openers" out of 55 friends on my fl. 
seriously?


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 26, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> Sorry, I just had to vent here.
> WHEN PEOPLE CONSTANTLY ASK YOU TO OPEN YOUR GATES AND THEY DON'T EVEN BOTHER TO TURN UP?
> It's getting pretty darn annoying having only 3-4 active "gate-openers" out of 55 friends on my fl.
> seriously?



At least you can visit others and get visitors.  The one time I tried to let someone in my town I got the wi-fi error, same thing happened when they opened their gate for me. Had to close all my trades and everything. I consider it a good possibility a fair chunk of your friends may be having the same issues, since many people on the forum have reported their wi-fi not working properly.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 26, 2013)

Yurusumaji said:


> At least you can visit others and get visitors.  The one time I tried to let someone in my town I got the wi-fi error, same thing happened when they opened their gate for me. Had to close all my trades and everything. I consider it a good possibility a fair chunk of your friends may be having the same issues, since many people on the forum have reported their wi-fi not working properly.



How strange, I've literally just disconnected from an island tour  are you... God?!


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 26, 2013)

Not enough custom pattern slots. I need more slots to make cosplay patterns!


----------



## AlanS181824 (Jun 26, 2013)

American Spelling annoys me so much lol.
Especially in the "European" version of the game!
I see the word "favorite" and I just want to gouge someones eyes out!


----------



## Roxer9000 (Jun 26, 2013)

The fashion checks

The fashion checks alright

Gracie in my opinion has a very bad taste of style

you end up looking like an idiot.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 26, 2013)

The continual errors you get if you try to travel while carrying a pattern printed design remade furniture. - That took me so long to realise that was the source of my errors! Yellow leaves are scared of trains. :/

I recommend others experiencing problems check neither you nor the person you're visiting has any yellow leaved remade items in your pockets.

It would be nice if nintendo atleast gave a warning this happens.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 26, 2013)

DYING GRASS DIRT ARGHGHHHHH! SMASH!


----------



## Dagger311 (Jun 26, 2013)

There's not much that annoys me, but here's a list of what I could find:

1: No option to join or leave the HHA. I know you get rewards, but I'm building my house, my way, not theirs.
2: Porter the monkey and his machinegun fire of words. Seriously, this is ridiculous.
3: Errors. Self-explanatory.
4: Grass Deterioration. This sucks, I have dirt patches all around my town, and won't spend the hour or so to water flowers over every spot, every day.

Awesome place to vent, by the way.


----------



## robinsparkles (Jun 26, 2013)

LostLegend said:


> I find it annoying that it takes so long to open your gate/go to another town :/



Most likely your internet is the issue. When my wifi is strong my gates open in a second, yet when my wifi is lagging (like tonight) it took me three tries to get to a friend's town.


----------



## erin49215 (Jun 27, 2013)

Majora's Mask looks awful in the game. It always gets all black and pixely on one side. It drives me so crazy that I can't wear it.


----------



## Lin (Jun 27, 2013)

Mosquitoes... And the fact that they can bite you. ]x Cmon... I have enough of that in real life! I was tempted to NOT donate it to the museum but... I want it to be 100% complete one day.


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Jun 27, 2013)

The return of bed head from City Folk really irks me. Seriously, the game punishes you for playing too much _and_ for not playing enough? And it also looks really weird in this game. At least it looked okay in City Folk...


----------



## DJStudder (Jun 27, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> Having to wait until Club LOL appears on my Public Works list so I can listen to K.K. Slider play his songs on a Saturday night.



You know you could've agreed to his idea and get the signature sheet signed so it can be made for free.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 30, 2013)

Shishi-Oh said:


> The return of bed head from City Folk really irks me. Seriously, the game punishes you for playing too much _and_ for not playing enough? And it also looks really weird in this game. At least it looked okay in City Folk...



I thought it looks the same? ...

(Oops, thread revival! But since this was made before another person's thread, people should be using this instead.)


----------

